# Losing replies ???



## richoso1 (Nov 5, 2007)

Somehow i have lost a few replies today, and on one screen it appeared as if I wasn'r logged in, other screens show me logged in. ???.


----------



## goat (Nov 5, 2007)

Well, which is it Rich????????


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 5, 2007)

I've had that happen - were you answering PMs? That's when I seem to loose mine.


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 5, 2007)

Debi, I was replying to  post. Later when i noticed that I was not logged in, I back pedaled and there I was logged in. It all happened so fast, I didn't notice which screen lost my login... next time I'll catch it.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 5, 2007)

How strange! Do you check that little box when you log in that says stay logged in (or something like that)? I don't get lost as much since someone told me to check that little box. Sometimes when I clicked links and that sort of thing I'd get lost and have to relog in with that box checked you don't have to.


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 5, 2007)

As a matter of fact, I always check that box. Oh well, I'm on the watchout... now it won't happen again. Good thing.


----------

